# Man's innate desire for youthful woman?



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Question aside from the obvious how strong is the desire for a typical man to be with a younger woman? 

We we at this party and people were talking about certain actors and actresses. As more drinks were poured the more candid the conversation became. The typical response from most of the woman 38-44 when a younger studly actor was brought up was "He is cute" or "Oh yes eye candy!" 

The conversation got more adult, but most woman said things like "Oh, no it would be like sleeping with one of my son's friends!" or "He's cute, but just a boy!" these guys were 21-26 years old.

Of course all us guys were talking after and the conversation was much different when similarly aged actresses were brought up. "Dude, I would tear that up!", "I would give her the best 3 minutes she ever had!", "What I wouldn't give to tap that!"

It really seems true for the most part maybe guys really are wired have a affinity for youth and women a desire for dependability and security.

I wonder how much of this plays into the decline in the sex dept. when older husbands just don't seem "into" sex anymore. Is it age?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I've heard this all of the time. That men just want younger, hotter, women.

I've just never really skewed that way. I want mature, hot women.

Right, wrong, inappropriate or not, I function under a very simple premise. Women in their 20's aren't done becoming who they are going to be. 

Young women exude, vitality, vibrance, fun, and sexuality. I just want those same traits in a in a 36 to 48 year old. And I've had a lot of success in meeting exactly those kind of women.

I suppose 'young' is relative. Hell, at 48, to me, a 40 year old is young.

I've never dated more than 10 years younger, most often between 4 to 6 years younger. But a twenty-something? Me? Never?

I may admire their spirit and beauty, but I simply am not attracted to those women.

If you have a bunch of guys at a party who aren't getting laid as much as they would like, and there isn't a whole lot of fun and excitement in the old marriage anymore ... talking about a youthful wish-list makes sense to me. I get it.

I just don't get the practicality of a much older guy, trying to forge a real relationship with a much younger woman. Of course I say this as Charlie Manson is about to marry a 25 year old.

I suppose that little phenomenon is a topic for a very different thread.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

MMSL and a few other sites/blogs relate it down to biology.

Sex is for making babies and younger, fitter women are better at making babies.

Yeah, there are many other factors as well, but its a starting point.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I am pretty much in agreement with Deejo as I think he puts it. Younger women are not doubt very attractive (great eye candy). However, in a relationship that is another issue altogether. If I were single and willing to look for someone, I would say she would have to share many of the life experiences in common, culturally and age wise. 

Given that I am 53 and have lived much of my life in a culture different than mainstream America (Hawai'i can be a culture away), it would be hard pressed for me to look for someone even five years my junior. While that pretty young thing may be desirable, I am a practical man who would realize that little else would be shared in common after sex and she would no doubt tire of this old man. 

This is not to sound prejudice (I am further from that point), there are unique things about Hawai'i, food one of them. Sharing a plate of squid luau with my SO would be important. To me sharing food in common is as important as sex as is communication. 

So innate desire is one thing practical matters are yet another. Simply my humble opinion.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I've had dalliances with women far younger than me, and some up to 5 years older than me. I'm 55 now and married to a 44 yo woman. She's got the same mindset as I do, albeit her youth experiences were in the 80s not the 70s. No biggie. We are an excellent fit. The younger women, up to 30 years younger even, are fun for sex, rock n roll, having a party, but not much beyond that. They seem to see their value as a sex object rather than a woman. That's a generalization, to be sure, but it's also been my empirical data for years. 

I would say anything much farther than 10-12 years in either direction is going to be difficult to maintain, unless there are some very compelling, unusual things about the relationship.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I think the men were maybe being more honest. Older women might feel a little more silly or maybe be a little more self conscious than older men, but when it comes down to sex, a juicy young body is very attractive to both sexes.

I actually find older women a little more attractive my self, and have been hit on a lot from older women when I was in my late teens and early twenties.
I actually married a woman 11 years my senior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Here's what completely cured me of it:

I was in the Middle East shortly after Sep 11. I worked one of the duty desks (shift work) in the ops center running the initial air war in Afghanistan. Right next to me on the floor was a desk manned entirely by young female airmen, all 20-ish years old (I was 30-ish at the time).

Listening to their inane blather about clothes, gossip, pop culture, and other inconsequential baloney for 120 days killed any desire.

I can see a younger woman and assess that she's attractive (acknowledge my biological direction), even crack wise about it. Would I ever follow up? Screw that. As with Deejo, I want a mature woman, not a little girl who happens to be a legal adult. If I can't stand to listen to her talk, I don't want her.

I've heard the saying, "Don't stick your d!ck in crazy." Goes double for "immature."

(For the record, most of my guy friends are older than me. Guess I just orient upwards.)

ETA: I re-read this and sounds like I am saying that young women can't be mature. They can, I just find it rare, especially in a culture than keeps pushing the upper age of adolescence into the mid-20s, for all genders.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I prefer women within 10 years of my age for a long-term relationship, but aside from that I'd happily date any woman I found attractive who is very mature and had interesting ideas and perspectives on life and issues of the day. My FWB was 27 years younger, but the age difference alone makes her an unrealistic choice for a long-term relationship.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Let's see, 50 is the new 40, 40 is the new 30, and 20 is the new 15. 

For sex, go with that hot young stuff if you want. For a real life relationship, stick with something a lot closer to your own age. 

There are exceptions, but not many that aren't filled with phoniness.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Noble1 said:


> MMSL and a few other sites/blogs relate it down to biology.
> 
> Sex is for making babies and younger, fitter women are better at making babies.
> 
> Yeah, there are many other factors as well, but its a starting point.


I've fulfilled that particular biological imperative beyond what's probably rational.

Give me a woman my age every time.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

doubletrouble said:


> Let's see, 50 is the new 40, 40 is the new 30, and 20 is the new 15.
> 
> For sex, go with that hot young stuff if you want. For a real life relationship, stick with something a lot closer to your own age.
> 
> There are exceptions, but not many that aren't filled with phoniness.


Depends on the plan. Just a night of fun.. Definitely going young. Simply too easy to get wild and crazy from the young ones. Older tend to get wild and crazy the more comfortable they are. Young ones got something to prove and are up to learning a few new tricks
Relationship definitely my own age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm not even 30 yet so I'm still a baby!

STBX is older than me however, so meh


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

On a related note, something I've noticed when talking about the whole Hollywood hunk/starlet thing. Women (30'3-40's) tend to be much more, 'Oh yeah, I'd love some of that. He's hot'. Whereas the guys (at least those I hang out with) generally don't say much. So, when I ask why is it ok for the women to verbally oogle these young guys, but if a guy did it to a young Hollywood hottie, he'd be a perv or a pig. But, it's ok for the women. The answer I get is it must be my insecurities. Just curious.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Maybe women tend to lie better.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I of course have noticed super hot young men. Aside from the yuck factor of sex with someone not much older than my kids, I just remember what sex was like with younger men. They don't know what they are doing and they don't usually last that long. I would rather have somebody who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> The conversation got more adult, but most woman said things like "Oh, no it would be like sleeping with one of my son's friends!" or "He's cute, but just a boy!" these guys were 21-26 years old.


Well I guess that puts the whole " cougar " thing to rest, lol!
Interestingly , the slangs " Cougar " and " MILF " were derogative slangs coined and used by single men looking for quick , easy sex. Pornographers capitalized the idea and it became a genre in porn. Mainstream media took the idea from porn ,tried to add value to it , to make it socially acceptable , however ,it has failed.

The reality is that there is a huge " yuck" factor in women when the idea of actually having sex with a young man their sons age comes up. Eye candy , yes. Actual pursuit , no. 
The same " yuck" factor is expressed when women speak about men who pursue relationships with girls who are the same age as their daughters.
IMO , this is another example of the psychological differences between the genders , it demonstrates the innate nurturing aspect of the female.
While the converse may not necessarily be the same way for men , I think that men generally tend to fool themselves in that respect.

Recently I looked at a documentary examining the new dating trends and prospects of beautiful , bright , educated young women in some provinces of the former Soviet Union.
It was one of the most horrible , eye opening , perplexing things I've ever seen. But I think it fully illustrates the OP's point in this thread.
Here's that vid;

Odessa Girls , Ukraine.

Some might cry shame on these men, and even I might too , but in reality they are just exercising their options.
I feel bad for those old men and sorry for those young girls.
Men ought to know themselves. But _knowing_ is an outdated concept in this new age of narcissism .
Me?
Never been sexually attracted to little girls , either in age or attitude.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't think men are necessarily more attracted to younger women. I think its an ego thing. The sugar daddy websites are disturbing. I know a lot of older execs that do all sorts of nice things for young ladies and they aren't getting anything out of it. Neither sex or even genuine companionship. Sad really....


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Don't get the first part . Women are just as bad as guys anyway , maybe worse even with what you pointed out here. 

On the second bit , l struggled with this one a lot myself . We're separated now , nope nothing to do with that but , kinda ironic. 
Because my W was just a beautiful beautiful girl when we met. She had the most beautiful hard little body, gorgeous skin, beautiful face . Put that all with the person and fun she was l truly felt like the luckiest bloke on the planet.
But l was just fascinated about how much a girl that looked like her could change and age in only our 18yrs together, a baby or two , getting slack .
And ashamedly, l really really worried about gettting through the rest of our lives together because of the difference. Yet she was younger than me and then looked much younger than what she was to boot and - she was still far far better looking and in shape than most anywhere near her age . But even with all that and l am really ashamed of this but l did have desire problems.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

OhGeesh said:


> It really seems true for the most part maybe guys really are wired have a affinity for youth and women a desire for dependability and security.


You're positing that men and women could have biological differences that go beyond genitals?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe it's just a matter of preference. Some men prefer to date/be with younger women and others prefer someone their own age or older.

My brother had serious relationships with women his own age before; and within the last decade, he has gone younger, much younger. He is quite a few years older than me and his current girlfriend is younger than me. He is about 18 years older than her. 

I have generally always dated men around my age, give or take a few years older. Mr. Ex-Jelly was 4 years my senior. I have never wanted a relationship with a younger man. Especially not significantly younger. Recently, I had been on dates with an older man. He's forty-six to my thirty-two and I wonder if the age thing bothered him. He told me he thought I was twenty-seven. I have never been attracted to a man that much older than me before so it was a new experience for me.

My parents are the same age and have been together for eons.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> On a related note, something I've noticed when talking about the whole Hollywood hunk/starlet thing. Women (30'3-40's) tend to be much more, 'Oh yeah, I'd love some of that. He's hot'. Whereas the guys (at least those I hang out with) generally don't say much. So, when I ask why is it ok for the women to verbally oogle these young guys, but if a guy did it to a young Hollywood hottie, he'd be a perv or a pig. But, it's ok for the women. The answer I get is it must be my insecurities. Just curious.


This goes kind of along the lines of what I heard them talking about on the radio a few days ago. The talk started related to the whole Sexiest Man Alive thing, then it went to a couple of studies where men and women were asked to name the sexiest man/woman alive, and men were more likely to name their partner and women were more likely to name a celeb. Makes me wonder how much happier some marriages would be if the women directed some of those thought back to their husbands.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

whitehawk said:


> Don't get the first part . Women are just as bad as guys anyway , maybe worse even with what you pointed out here.
> 
> On the second bit , l struggled with this one a lot myself . We're separated now , nope nothing to do with that but , kinda ironic.
> Because my W was just a beautiful beautiful girl when we met. She had the most beautiful hard little body, gorgeous skin, beautiful face . Put that all with the person and fun she was l truly felt like the luckiest bloke on the planet.
> ...


So wifey was super smokin hot body and face when you first got her.

After the children, she's adjusted a bit. Still ahead of the curve relative to her peer age group, but she's adjusted enough since the baby and the years that your desire is not firing as hard anymore?

Scarey. Does it still feel good that relative to her peer age group she's definately mostly ahead of the curve?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Maybe it's just a matter of preference. Some men prefer to date/be with younger women and others prefer someone their own age or older.
> 
> My brother had serious relationships with women his own age before; and within the last decade, he has gone younger, much younger. He is quite a few years older than me and his current girlfriend is younger than me. He is about 18 years older than her.


Is he as serious in this 18 years age gap relationship as he was when he dated people around his age. I been in the age gap relations before and there are some certain dynamics which tend to occur. I say people usually meet in the middle, so the older will not appear as mature and the younger will mature more quickly. But it's not always true at all.

I was just wondering if he's taking this situation seriously or it's just about the sex and "fun".



Jellybeans said:


> I have generally always dated men around my age, give or take a few years older. Mr. Ex-Jelly was 4 years my senior. I have never wanted a relationship with a younger man. Especially not significantly younger. Recently, I had been on dates with an older man. He's forty-six to my thirty-two and I wonder if the age thing bothered him. He told me he thought I was twenty-seven. I have never been attracted to a man that much older than me before so it was a new experience for me.
> 
> My parents are the same age and have been together for eons.


Other than knowing that your new date is 14 years older than you, how is that age gap affecting you?


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I must be the strange cat that does not foam at the mouth thinking about Miley Cyrus. Others do and good for them. I need a grown woman with confidence and curves.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

tyler1978 said:


> I must be the strange cat that does not foam at the mouth thinking about Miley Cyrus. Others do and good for them. I need a grown woman with confidence and curves.


I just see trouble, lol. Some of the attention grabbing antics would kill my boner.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

tyler1978 said:


> I must be the strange cat that does not foam at the mouth thinking about Miley Cyrus. Others do and good for them. I need a grown woman with confidence and curves.


You're not alone, my friend.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

treyvion said:


> Is he as serious in this 18 years age gap relationship as he was when he dated people around his age. I been in the age gap relations before and there are some certain dynamics which tend to occur. I say people usually meet in the middle, so the older will not appear as mature and the younger will mature more quickly. But it's not always true at all.
> 
> I was just wondering if he's taking this situation seriously or it's just about the sex and "fun".


They have been together for years now. I quite like her. I don't ever see him getting married again though. He may surprise me though. He's been married before and I think the divorce was not a good experience for him so now he chooses to be in a relationship w/o the legalities. I could see him having kids/relationship but not marriage again. 



treyvion said:


> Other than knowing that your new date is 14 years older than you, how is that age gap affecting you?


Well we went out a few times and I liked him. It was different from what I am used to, the age thing since I tend to date my age. Not bad, just different. I guess I never thought I could be as attracted to someone that much older. So, a new experience for me.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Is it true these women weren't interested in a hot roll in the hay with one of these younger hunks...or was that just what they thought their friends expected them to say?


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I think as I have gotten older (late 30s) I can differentiate between the fog of lust and the reality of a relationship.

Yes I enjoy looking at younger women and if I wasn't married I probably wouldn't say no to a joyride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok, so I got one for ya'll. I'm dating a 62 yr.old. Definitely Not planned, as I'm 38 and thought I would never date anyone older than 10 yrs.older. Not sure how this will turn out but willing to let it run it's course. We seem to be in the same stages of life (grandparent~hood) and not wanting any more kids. We also have a lot in common as for activities/hobbies and we just simply get along very well. Not sure what he finds so amazing about me, but I like the fact that he's stable, ambitious, active, and easy to be around.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I think age-gap probably matters less as both parties get older. In other words, a 55 yr old dating a 35 yr old is less weird than a 45 yr old dating a 25 yr old. A large part of that to me is that the younger party has had more of a chance to mature emotionally and psychologically.

Seriously--have you ever listened to an average college conversation? It's either a competition to use the word "socioeconomic" more than the other person, or a discussion about nail polish. They're just not interesting.


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

Noble1 said:


> MMSL and a few other sites/blogs relate it down to biology.
> 
> Sex is for making babies and younger, fitter women are better at making babies.
> 
> Yeah, there are many other factors as well, but its a starting point.



I think mens lizard brains are wired to be attracted to young child bearing women for evolutionary reasons. Once I hear a 25 year old talking to her friends my lizard brains automatically shuts down and I snap back to reality. At 49 I have nothing in common with a person under 40. Two different planets IMO. I would also question the mental health of a 25 year old female willing to sleep with a 49 year old man.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Enginerd said:


> Two different planets IMO. I would also question the mental health of a 25 year old female willing to sleep with a 49 year old man.


Ey? I would question her INTENTIONS instead


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Ey? I would question her INTENTIONS instead


Gold diggers are mental IMO.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> Question aside from the obvious how strong is the desire for a typical man to be with a younger woman?
> 
> We we at this party and people were talking about certain actors and actresses. As more drinks were poured the more candid the conversation became. The typical response from most of the woman 38-44 when a younger studly actor was brought up was "He is cute" or "Oh yes eye candy!"
> 
> ...


You know? I didn't see the word, "relationship", in any of this opening post. Most of you have agreed with what was posted. I don't think any of these guys were talking about marrying a much younger woman. 

I've never been interested in a real possible relationship with a woman greatly younger than me. It just wouldn't work. Language alone would be a barrier. Haven't any of you noticed that alone? 

So many things would be a struggle. If you want, "hot", women in their midlife and beyond, you will be hard pressed to find them as they will be to find men in the same age group. It's definitely possible, but I find most of them congregate here on TAM. hahahaha


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

To do what with?


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

OhGeesh said:


> Of course all *us guys were talking after* and the conversation was much different when similarly aged actresses were brought up. "Dude, I would tear that up!", "I would give her the best 3 minutes she ever had!", "What I wouldn't give to tap that!"
> 
> It really seems true for the most part maybe guys really are wired have a affinity for youth and women a desire for dependability and security.
> 
> I wonder how much of this plays into the decline in the sex dept. when older husbands just don't seem "into" sex anymore. Is it age?


There is a simple explanation for this. You guys were present when the ladies were asked so they gave polite answers. When you guys talked later the women were not present, am I correct? I don't think you'd dare to talk like that while your SO is present. You can only imagine how they are talking when you guys are not there to listen.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

treyvion said:


> So wifey was super smokin hot body and face when you first got her.
> 
> After the children, she's adjusted a bit. Still ahead of the curve relative to her peer age group, but she's adjusted enough since the baby and the years that your desire is not firing as hard anymore?
> 
> Scarey. Does it still feel good that relative to her peer age group she's definately mostly ahead of the curve?



Yeah after being separated and getting a real birds eye view of what's out there now it definitely does .
lf we R , combined with feelings for her l think things would still be good for as far as the eye can see :lol:
l'm thinking as you both age it becomes more about feeling for the other person.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

CouldItBeSo said:


> There is a simple explanation for this. You guys were present when the ladies were asked so they gave polite answers. When you guys talked later the women were not present, am I correct? I don't think you'd dare to talk like that while your SO is present. You can only imagine how they are talking when you guys are not there to listen.



Yep exactly !


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> Recently I looked at a documentary examining the new dating trends and prospects of beautiful , bright , educated young women in some provinces of the former Soviet Union.
> It was one of the most horrible , eye opening , perplexing things I've ever seen. But I think it fully illustrates the OP's point in this thread.
> Here's that vid;
> 
> ...


Geez...that video was super depressing. I feel bad for the girls. I know a man that found his wife (now ex wife) in the Ukraine. He wasn't like these guys, he was a computer programmer with zero social skills and he was looking for love not just sex. In any case long story short it didn't work out. She was never attracted to him or "in love" with him. To make matters worse once she got to America she realized that he wasn't exactly a prize and she could do a lot better. 

She went from community college up the corporate ladder in the blink of an eye and filed for divorce. I can't say I blame her. She was never unkind or mean to him, she just didn't want to be with him anymore. Why would she want to stay with someone that she didn't have feelings for for the rest of her life? He was, and in all honesty is still devastated by it. He is holding out hope that she comes around, but at this point he really doesn't compare to her other suitors.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Enginerd said:


> Once I hear a 25 year old talking to her friends my lizard brains automatically shuts down and I snap back to reality. ... I would also question the mental health of a 25 year old female willing to sleep with a 49 year old man.


To question it is one thing. To _assume _there's a problem would be as superficial as most 25 year old's conversations, just as it would be a superficial stereotype to _assume _a younger woman's intentions are less than pure.

Regarding the former, I have many times had deep and extended conversations with my wife's son's girlfriend about the nature of free will. She's no dummy, and far from shallow. Yes, just one example. Regarding the latter, a good friend (much younger) married a man 30 years older and it was only about love and compatibility as both were poor but hard working.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> Geez...that video was super depressing. I feel bad for the girls. I know a man that found his wife (now ex wife) in the Ukraine. He wasn't like these guys, he was a computer programmer with zero social skills and he was looking for love not just sex. In any case long story short it didn't work out. She was never attracted to him or "in love" with him. To make matters worse once she got to America she realized that he wasn't exactly a prize and she could do a lot better.
> 
> She went from community college up the corporate ladder in the blink of an eye and filed for divorce. I can't say I blame her. She was never unkind or mean to him, she just didn't want to be with him anymore. Why would she want to stay with someone that she didn't have feelings for for the rest of her life? He was, and in all honesty is still devastated by it. He is holding out hope that she comes around, but at this point he really doesn't compare to her other suitors.


Yes, it is a very depressing vid. It's a bit long bit I think it's worth looking at. It's was also obvious to me while looking at the vid , that these girls were just looking for an opportunity to live a better life , but their only ticket in the lottery seemed to be the old guys..

I know a couple of wealthy businessmen down here who have young Ukraine and Czech brides too , but they are mostly middle aged divorced men , maybe wanting to rub it in their former wives and in laws faces.Don't know that it makes a difference anyway because culturally, the accepted standards of what makes a woman beautiful and sexually attractive here , is entirely different than that of the USA or Europe.

But I think everyone should have a look at the vid.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> To question it is one thing. To _assume _there's a problem would be as superficial as most 25 year old's conversations, just as it would be a superficial stereotype to _assume _a younger woman's intentions are less than pure.
> 
> Regarding the former, I have many times had deep and extended conversations with my wife's son's girlfriend about the nature of free will. She's no dummy, and far from shallow. Yes, just one example. Regarding the latter, a good friend (much younger) married a man 30 years older and it was only about love and compatibility as both were poor but hard working.


Can it be that SOME of them prefer older men?

Just like could it be, that SOME of them prefer older women?

Some do. It's not always a superficial thing, that might be what they are attracted to.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> Yes, it is a very depressing vid. It's a bit long bit I think it's worth looking at. It's was also obvious to me while looking at the vid , that these girls were just looking for an opportunity to live a better life , but their only ticket in the lottery seemed to be the old guys..


Well, in that video's case, it's not about love or compatibility. It's about the fact that the women want a Visa to get out of their home country and a chance at a life state-side. For the men, they just want something hot and young on their arm and they probably can't find anybody at home cause they have issues.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Well, in that video's case, it's not about love or compatibility. It's about the fact that the women want a Visa to get out of their home country and a chance at a life state-side. For the men, they just want something hot and young on their arm and they probably can't find anybody at home cause they have issues.


Some men don't care, figure they are spending the money anyway. They look at this part of their life as a reality show.

Men do need to look at these situations, for the risk and danger that they pose on them. These situations have a high rate of bad happening as a result.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Some men don't care, figure they are spending the money anyway. They look at this part of their life as a reality show.
> 
> *Men do need to look at these situations, for the risk and danger that they pose on them. These situations have a high rate of bad happening as a result.*


I agree, especially because they think they've spent their money looking for happiness and she doesn't deliver.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My old man is one of these 'go for younger women' types (like 10-20 yrs younger) . When I tried to tell him to stay within his league and also to stop trying to import women who only want him for his visa/etc and will leave him after 2 years, and he just goes "That's why it's good, it's fun for 2 years and then they leave by themselves anyway so I can just find another one!"

:slap:


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> I agree, especially because they think they've spent their money looking for happiness and she doesn't deliver.


Yeah, but the bad that happens is divorce and losing money, or her putting you in precarious or fatal positions because she does not care about you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What can a man expect when he goes looking for mail-order brides? I mean, seriously. That's just stupid.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> What can a man expect when he goes looking for mail-order brides? I mean, seriously. That's just stupid.


That's what I'm saying, we've heard too many stories of men being cleaned out, blackmailed, killed, etc real bad scenarios due to this situation.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> My old man is one of these 'go for younger women' types (like 10-20 yrs younger) . When I tried to tell him to stay within his league and also to stop trying to import women who only want him for his visa/etc and will leave him after 2 years, and he just goes "That's why it's good, it's fun for 2 years and then they leave by themselves anyway so I can just find another one!"
> 
> :slap:


So he doesn't care. You think he should find someone more mature and more established, and more to offer him?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Of course, but he never listens, the father never listens to the son after all. Oh well, that's his life, he can do whatever he wants with it. We're not close anyways, our family split pretty much 3 ways. 

The extended family is slapping our heads just as much as me though :slap:


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> in some provinces of the former Soviet Union.


FYI they are not "provinces" anymore they are more or less independent countries after Soviet Union disbanded in 1991. Not that it's any better, some of the countries in the Eastern block are (and have always been) awfully racist/bigoted.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

CouldItBeSo said:


> FYI they are not "provinces" anymore they are more or less independent countries after Soviet Union disbanded in 1991. *Not that it's any better, some of the countries in the Eastern block are (and have always been) awfully racist/bigoted.*


Oh really? What have you heard exactly?


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Well, in that video's case, it's not about love or compatibility. It's about the fact that the women want a Visa to get out of their home country and a chance at a life state-side. For the men, they just want something hot and young on their arm and they probably can't find anybody at home cause they have issues.


You described my stbxh and his new "true love".


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

treyvion said:


> So he doesn't care. You think he should find someone more mature and more established, and more to offer him?


The problem is, men like that have little to offer a mature woman.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

When I see a pretty young lady I do notice, but I only really desire my wife.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

SaltInWound said:


> The problem is, men like that have little to offer a mature woman.


So what does any man have to offer a woman? Start a list.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

treyvion said:


> So what does any man have to offer a woman? Start a list.


It doesn't matter unless the man is willing to give those things she desires of him.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

SaltInWound said:


> The problem is, men like that have little to offer a mature woman.


That makes me feel sad for my old man


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> Yes, it is a very depressing vid. It's a bit long bit I think it's worth looking at. It's was also obvious to me while looking at the vid , that these girls were just looking for an opportunity to live a better life , but their only ticket in the lottery seemed to be the old guys..


It was tragic on every level.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

CouldItBeSo said:


> FYI they are not "provinces" anymore they are more or less independent countries after Soviet Union disbanded in 1991. *Not that it's any better, some of the countries in the Eastern block are (and have always been) awfully racist/bigoted.*


In all honesty I suppose it doesn't really matter that black males probably aren't viewed favorably over there. I hope I'm not talking out of school here but at least to me it appears that its mostly white american males that go over there for sex tourism, while pretending to be looking for a wife. I'm not saying that black males in america don't go to exotic locales for women. Its just that I don't know any that have Russia on their bucket list. Dominican Republic and Brazil are on there though. I guess most of us just don't find the Russian look attractive.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> In all honesty I suppose it doesn't really matter that black males probably aren't viewed favorably over there. I hope I'm not talking out of school here but at least to me it appears that its mostly white american males that go over there for sex tourism, while pretending to be looking for a wife. I'm not saying that black males in america don't go to exotic locales for women. Its just that I don't know any that have Russia on their bucket list. Dominican Republic and Brazil are on there though. I guess most of us just don't find the Russian look attractive.


There are actually 15 countries besides Russia.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

And which countries exactly are you accusing of racism/bigotry? What is your background?


----------

